# P30 mag release dilemma



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

I was at my gun club the other day practicing firing my P30 .40 from a draw. 

Fired first round and the mag dropped out. I figured that it just had not been fully seated. Second round...same-same. This occured about five times in a row. I tried firing single action (hammer cocked) and the mag stayed in place. Double action - mag drop, single action - no prob.

I decided it was me doing something wrong.
I finally determined that my trigger finger was in a different position when firing double vs. single and under recoil I was inadvertantly pressing the mag release! I've never had this happen before and have not experienced this with my HK VP9 or HK45. I am now retiring the P30 until I can get back to the range an try to work this issue out. I hate to think what may have resulted if I had needed to rely on the P30 in a self-defence situation prior to this discovery.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm betting you're not getting high enough up the back strap resulting with your finger rubbing the mag release.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

I took it out to the gun club this morning and determined the problem was what I half-expected and hoped for.

The problem was with me. I was doing something I have never done before...using too much trigger finger. My finger was wrapping around the trigger and applying a little pressure to the mag release paddle on the other side. Adding a little recoil and upward muzzle flip was enough to engage the release.

My finger was always in the proper position from the holster and only when firing DA from the unholstered position did the problem arise.

I put about 100 rounds through it to ensure the bad habit was broken and problem solved.

Seems like since I reached my mid-70's, wierd shit happens more frequently. :\


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Brazos Dan said:


> I took it out to the gun club this morning and determined the problem was what I half-expected and hoped for.
> 
> The problem was with me. I was doing something I have never done before...using too much trigger finger. My finger was wrapping around the trigger and applying a little pressure to the mag release paddle on the other side. Adding a little recoil and upward muzzle flip was enough to engage the release.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Brazos Dan said:


> I took it out to the gun club this morning and determined the problem was what I half-expected and hoped for.
> 
> The problem was with me. I was doing something I have never done before...using too much trigger finger. My finger was wrapping around the trigger and applying a little pressure to the mag release paddle on the other side. Adding a little recoil and upward muzzle flip was enough to engage the release.
> 
> ...


Good deal. Glad you got it sorted out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1945 (11 mo ago)

Brazos Dan said:


> I was at my gun club the other day practicing firing my P30 .40 from a draw.
> 
> Fired first round and the mag dropped out. I figured that it just had not been fully seated. Second round...same-same. This occured about five times in a row. I tried firing single action (hammer cocked) and the mag stayed in place. Double action - mag drop, single action - no prob.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same thing happen with my new p30 a couple days ago at the range. Not only did I drop several mags, but I had stove pipes after firing the first round, repeatedly. I expect my grip and trigger finger to be the cause. First thing I’m going to do is put on larger grip back and sides. I’ll be repositioning my trigger finger immediately. Thanks for your post!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yours has the "Euro" style mag release? Yeah, I could see that happening.


----------



## Rocket1945 (11 mo ago)

berettatoter said:


> Yours has the "Euro" style mag release? Yeah, I could see that happening.


Yes, it has the European paddle release. Now wish I had gotten the button style.


----------

